# What maters are ya growing?



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

*I'm curious, interested in what Variety of tomatoes yall plant every year, and why did you choose those.*

I have really cut back on the garden , first time in over 40 years , we don't have a huge, full blown garden
Only a few tomatoes , peppers, onions, and radishes.

I set out 4 Betterboy, 4 Florida 91, and 1 Beefmaster, 
If they all do good , it will be more than I can use. 

(WE buy from Amish for sauces and canning)

Jim


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

brandywine ,golden jubilee , and cherokee purple because we like the taste . atchinson because hubby wants to.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I have had Brandywine, they are very tasty. Heirloom I believe.

I forgot to tell why I grow what I do.

The Betterboy , has been my main crop for over 20 years, because I found it to be very sturdy, disease free, and always a perfect shaped, and and a good size , not too big or little.

But, I always have tried, experimented with a few each year, this year its the Florida 91. Recommended by and old Amish gentleman.

The Beefmaster this year for the huge (2lb) size and I believe they will be high acid.


Jim


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Porters, Aunt Ruby's German Green, Louisiana Dixie and some we've been growing so long no one remembers the names.



Grow them for two reasons, they're heirlooms and they grow/produce well around here.

I planted 60 "Franken-Tomatoes" from a local greenhouse, Celebrities.

Grow them for canning, they are large and easy to peel but are susceptible to blight.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Has anybody tried the Mountain Pride, Mountain Fresh, Mountain Merit, ???

I've heard they are the best..

I know the Amish folks in KY, sell a lot of them.

Just wondering if their that great?



Jim


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

None so far this year. Its too wet and cold and I didn't bother to start any.

Last year Carbon grew really big (1-3 lbs.)and prolific during a drought; the old horse corral might have had something to do with that. Also a mess of brown, orange, and yellow cherries did well in the drought but the reds and some other yellows did not. I don't know the names any more, but I save my own seed. I was getting about 5 gallons of cherries a day without watering because the well was dry. Cherry tomatoes make good snacks; really tasty and wet on a hot day.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Rutgers, German Johnson, San Marzano, black ,cherry, lemon drop, and Lemon Boy.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Cherry & Beefmaster


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I grow the following from seeds.

Roma Tomatoes
Cucumber
Squash
Radishes
Green Peppers
Anaheim Peppers
Cantaloupe

Strawberries I purchased as plants

This year is a smaller garden then I had in the past.


----------

